# Adding cories?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

So today I tested my 20g and it read
0 Ammonia
0 Nitrite
>5ppm Nitrates
so I went and bought 3 emerald green cories. How long should I wait to add about 3 more cories?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

by emerald green cory, do you mean Brochis splenens, or Corydoras aeneus.

if they are The real cories then 1-2 weeks. I dont know about the Brochis though.

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

As far as I can tell they are the Brochis splendens... some pictures of the two species look exactly alike and other pictures show them looking nothing alike... geez


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah, I would say a week. If you got them from Petsmart then they are probably Brochis splendens. The manual that comes with Topfin tanks says to add fish every week, and that has worked for me.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i can get bronze, and pepper cories at Petsmart. along with Brochis splendens. Just thought i put that out there.

Hope this helps


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

adpierin11 said:


> So today I tested my 20g and it read
> 0 Ammonia
> 0 Nitrite
> >5ppm Nitrates
> so I went and bought 3 emerald green cories. How long should I wait to add about 3 more cories?


IMHO two weeks would be appropriate for a 20G as I believe that it would preferable to err on the side of caution than experience an ammonia spike above 0.5ppm.

TR


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

sounds good thanks!


----------

